# FILTER or FILTERS on a 135



## dzydvl33 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ok setting up a 135 Malawi tank and I'm trying to decide between 2 rena xp4s or a fluval fx5. are there any advantages to running two filters? let me know what you think. i'm kinda new to the cichlid world.

thanks
Joel


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

It's always best to over filter with Cichlids :thumb:


----------



## dzydvl33 (Sep 17, 2010)

Dj823cichild said:


> It's always best to over filter with Cichlids :thumb:


that's what i've heard i used to have 4 BIG Oscars in this tank with under gravel set up with two 402s. i've been doing some shopping and i can get 1 fx5 for a little less than the two xp4s witch is going two give me the best filtering? oOOOOR maybe 1 fx5 now and another in a few months. just have to sneak it in and hook it up while the wife's at work. then i can be all like "noooo that's always been there "... better to ask for forgiveness than permission... right? :lol:


----------



## dzydvl33 (Sep 17, 2010)

dzydvl33 said:


> Dj823cichild said:
> 
> 
> > It's always best to over filter with Cichlids :thumb:
> ...


my bad those were 802s


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

Two Rena XP4's FTW. Great value, great flow rate, love the media baskets, & easy to maintain.

Also if something goes wrong and one canister then you have a backup.

My 55g has a Xp1 and Xp2 on it. My 125g is going to have either 2 xp3's or xp4's.


----------



## Stellaluna (May 8, 2006)

My 150 has an XP4 and a Filstar FX5.

I like having more than one filter, but I'm not sure 2 XP4s equals one FX5. I'd go for more when it comes to filtration, always.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

@stellaluna - That sounds like an awsome combo!

You really think 2 xp4s dont equal one Fx5?


----------



## Stellaluna (May 8, 2006)

GaFishMan1181 said:


> @stellaluna - That sounds like an awsome combo!
> 
> You really think 2 xp4s dont equal one Fx5?


Weeeeellll...... maybe so, but when I was looking for filtration for my 150 I already had the one XP4 and did not think adding another one would quite cut it. There is A LOT of water that needs to be moved.

With the XP4 and the FX5 both running you don't have a massive current going through the tank, either, so I definitely do not find it to be overfiltered.


----------



## dzydvl33 (Sep 17, 2010)

OK I've decided to go with the fx5 most of the problem i hear about them are maintenance issues and not really mech. or design like what i heard about the xp4.... so now i found a good deal on amazon but i was wondering what do you run in the baskets, i was thinking pre-filter media, biomax, and a fine filter pad not the polishing pad. what do you think? the one i'm not sure about is the prefilter media is it really needed or should i go with more biomax? also how many trays can i fill with the 500 gram box of biomax?


----------



## Stellaluna (May 8, 2006)

Be sure to check Ebay for a good price - I got mine for about $100 less than retail that way.

You can put whatever you want in the baskets. It comes with filter pads that are located in a ring around the outside, so that's plenty of coarse pad media for you.

One tip as to maintenance - I keep a short length of clear hose (like for a Python) and a dish pan next to the filter. When it is time to haul it out I drain out about a dishpan's worth of water first so I can carry the dern thing outside or to the sink. Otherwise, it is not any more of a pain to maintain than any other good-sized filter. It self-primes and shuts itself off after startup to purge air. I'm a huge fan of this filter.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

I'd vote for the FX5, but having 2 filters is nice, you could completely swap media in 1 at a time because the other will have the good bacteria. However, the GPH/fluval brand made me get the FX5.

I had a question on this FX5 Stella...

self prime, does that mean I don't need to add water to it before closing the lid? I read it, but all the instructions say to fill it with water first... 

I have a 404 & a 305 and if I don't put water in it first, I have to use the up/down plunger thingy like crazy.


----------



## Stellaluna (May 8, 2006)

You still need to put water in it, but that's it. The filstar hoses have to be lovingly primed, which can be a pain.


----------



## wlyons9856 (Sep 16, 2010)

For the FX5 you need to put about 2 gallons on water to start and it will do the rest of the work for you! :thumb:


----------



## dzydvl33 (Sep 17, 2010)

Stellaluna said:


> Be sure to check Ebay for a good price - I got mine for about $100 less than retail that way.
> 
> You can put whatever you want in the baskets. It comes with filter pads that are located in a ring around the outside, so that's plenty of coarse pad media for you.
> 
> One tip as to maintenance - I keep a short length of clear hose (like for a Python) and a dish pan next to the filter. When it is time to haul it out I drain out about a dishpan's worth of water first so I can carry the dern thing outside or to the sink. Otherwise, it is not any more of a pain to maintain than any other good-sized filter. It self-primes and shuts itself off after startup to purge air. I'm a huge fan of this filter.


WHOOOOO HOOOOO i just ordered my Fx5 from Ebay, thanks for the tip... now its time to plumb my tank this will be fun. i'm gona do a spray bar that shoots long ways just under the water line but other than that, any tips?


----------



## Stellaluna (May 8, 2006)

The hoses on the FX5 are the size of a vacuum cleaner, and they are ribbed, so it is a bit harder to get creative with them, but I love the idea of running the spray bar across the length of the tank. Take pics!


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

Yeah, I wouldn't mind seeing how you do a spraybar. 
I just got my FX5 yesterday and good LORD those hoses are HUGE.

I guess I could put a pinhole on either side of the output hose, but that only covers a small area of my tank.


----------



## dzydvl33 (Sep 17, 2010)

Stellaluna said:


> The hoses on the FX5 are the size of a vacuum cleaner, and they are ribbed, so it is a bit harder to get creative with them, but I love the idea of running the spray bar across the length of the tank. Take pics!


that's what i was thinking about those hoses and i didn't want them jumping around behind the tank. so this last weekend i plumbed 1" pvc up the wall behind the tank. i will try to get pics posted this coming weekend, as i am working out of town right now. i have the spray bar built and its not "running" the length of the tank it will be running the width of the tank with the flow moving the length of the tank i'm thinking this set up is going to work nice... plans for this coming weekend finish plumbing if the filter shows up, get my sand and start building rock, then start fishless cycling hope to be ready for fish before to long


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

I think the tubing is at least 1" in diameter (I can measure later today), or were you thinking of connecting them to the ends of the PVC, not running them through the PVC?


----------



## dzydvl33 (Sep 17, 2010)

Glaneon said:


> I think the tubing is at least 1" in diameter (I can measure later today), or were you thinking of connecting them to the ends of the PVC, not running them through the PVC?


I'm going to use clear tubing for the short runs from the filter to the pvc. since I'm using all custom plumbing in the tank I'm hoping that i don't need to use any of the hoses that come with it, although i may need to run a short piece from the return in the tank to the the pvc, depends on the size of the hole in the return collector piece thing (sorry to use such technical terms LOL) i would like to run clear down to the r.c.p.t. to help keep the tank looking clean. still trying to figure out how to hide the spray bar or at least make it blend in.


----------



## dzydvl33 (Sep 17, 2010)

got the filter plumbing started this week end









behind the tank plumbing the one on the left is there so i can add a second filter later on









filter plumbing









this little setup will make water changes and filling a snap

tank plumbing next weekend more pics to come


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

Very cool. I look forward to seeing the project progress.


----------



## dzydvl33 (Sep 17, 2010)

did a bunch more work this weekend









tank in place with egg crate









150# of sand yeah i'll move it when i put the rocks in









mounting the spray bar









tank plumbing done









spray bar in place









hooked up and ready to fill. by the way this set up worked SLICK









filling through the spray bar SLICK









spray bar spraying









tank full and running


















DONE.









the custom stand and hood built by my father in law









now all i need is rocks, plants, and FIIIIISH


----------



## Batch1932 (Feb 14, 2010)

That looks like a great idea...how did you mount the spray bar?


----------



## dzydvl33 (Sep 17, 2010)

Batch1932 said:


> That looks like a great idea...how did you mount the spray bar?


Silicone :thumb: that's what the clamp were for LOL... OH yeah and it has 1/4" holes in it now instead of the 3/16" holes in the pics


----------



## dzydvl33 (Sep 17, 2010)

IT'S DONE CYCLING :dancing: :dancing: :dancing: it seems like it took for ev er... i still need more rock but i'm not to far off... i added 20# of lace rock last weekend, i washed the **** out of it and still i'm fighting a dust problem in my water... i my fx5 i have 3 pads i cut for a sheet of polyfilter kind of a medium grade filter in the top tray, then 3 fine (blue) pads in the middle tray and the bottom tray in full of Fluval biomax. why can't i seem to get my water crystal clear?

still need more rock and find a home for the cycle fish but it's almost there


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

How long? It'll take a while to get rid of the dust.

I had the same issue after putting in my substrate. After a week of letting the normal filtration do its part I used Seachem Clarity and it REALLY helped.

I also noticed that my sponge filter with venturi valve creates a ton of little bubbles which kind of has a "cloudy" effect.


----------



## dzydvl33 (Sep 17, 2010)

ok so it's been a while since i posted, i got shipped outa town to work for a while. buuuut i have been working on the tank. ok so i have since added 150lbs of rock and a bunch of fish

so here it is now








that reflection in the upper left corner is my latest addition to the addiction a 72 gallon reef set up 

even added moon lights... ok so its a 60 led string of blue christmas lights but it works








the lighting has been changed out to 2 dual 48" t8 fixtures with 6500k blubs still working on getting a good pic of the tank under the moon lights.

oh yeah i had my first batch of fry. only 7 left, hey i'm still learning.
so as far as stock i have
11 yellow labs, plus the 7 fry, had planed on 10 total but i got one with an awsome craigs list deal on a 55 gallon tank
2 gold fish, left over from the cycle
5 leopard synoditis
7 pundamilin nyererei red mwanza
2 yellow tail acei, ordering a few more
10 msobos
5 orange blotch zebras, great looking fish

so thats where i am now still got some more fish on order. a another 200lbs of rock to buy. and going to change out the tank with a 150 with overflows.


----------



## Notrevo (May 2, 2005)

dzydvl33 said:


> Dj823cichild said:
> 
> 
> > It's always best to over filter with Cichlids :thumb:
> ...


AMEN to that! I like the sneak approach...I use it myself.


----------

